# Problème ouverture Appli Apple Watch



## Pierre37000 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontre des soucis avec l'ouverture de certaines appli sur mon Apple Watch.

Exemple: Uber s'ouvre mais j'ai seulement un point bleu sur un écran noir. Pas top pour utiliser l'application.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution? 

Merci bonne soirée!


----------



## Yaya31832 (24 Novembre 2015)

Tu as essayé de desinstaller et réinstaller l'appli?


----------



## whocancatchme (25 Novembre 2015)

L'app Uber est une sombre farce sur l'apple Watch, c'est normal c'est juste un point bleu avec le temps avant que le taxi arrive une fois appuyé


----------



## Pierre37000 (26 Novembre 2015)

C'est pas la seule application c'est bizarre d'autre ne se chargent même pas


----------



## Yaya31832 (26 Novembre 2015)

Redémarrage forcé une fois.. 10 secondes sur les deux boutons. J'ai une fois eu ça au début ça a réglé... Fais l'iPhone aussi ça coûte rien d'essayer


----------



## Vanton (16 Décembre 2015)

Après la watch est parfois d'une lenteur affligeante... Il arrive souvent que le lancement d'une app cale


----------



## NestorK (16 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Après la watch est parfois d'une lenteur affligeante... Il arrive souvent que le lancement d'une app cale



+1, si Apple voulait bien nous permettre à nouveau de tuer l'app, ca nous éviterait un redémarrage pénible et interminable de la montre.


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Après la watch est parfois d'une lenteur affligeante... Il arrive souvent que le lancement d'une app cale


Souvent? Tu utilises quels apps? Parce que c'est pas vraiment la faute d'Apple, les apps de basent fonctionnent très bien elles.


----------



## Vanton (21 Décembre 2015)

Pas toujours... Lancer messages depuis une notification est parfois assez lent, même en watchOS 2. Pareil pour la réponse avec Siri... Y a des latences importantes qui pourrissent l'expérience. 

Le minuteur est aussi parfois très lent. La connexion lorsque j'accepte un appel également...

Pour les app tierces ça fait un moment que j'ai arrêté de les utiliser, j'avais mieux à faire de mon temps qu'attendre bras en l'air devant un écran noir...


----------



## fousfous (21 Décembre 2015)

Redémarrez un peu vos watch la, elles en ont bien besoin on dirait


----------



## kimiraikkonen (27 Décembre 2015)

Perso je pense avoir le même problème que toi, je viens d'avoir une Apple Watch Sport à Noël, j'ai installé des applications et seules Lequipe et Shazam fonctionnent dans les applis que j'ai souhaité avoir sur ma montre.
L'application Eurosport reste bloquée sur le logo (très grisé) mais rien de plus.
L'application Mooncast reste bloquée sur la roue qui tourne jusqu'à ce qu'elle plante et que je revienne sur l'écran d'accueil
Idem pour l'application Runtastic Pro
Idem pour l'application Tweetbot
Idem pour l'application WeatherPro
Je précise que j'ai plusieurs fois essayé de réinstaller ces applications et que j'éteins ma montre tous les soirs.
J'ai un rendez-vous téléphonique demain avec l'assistance d'Apple. Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2015)

Alors là, ta watch a vraiment un problème. J'en ai reçu une à Noël aussi (AW Sport)… mais contrairement à toi, peu ou pas d'apps tierces. A Je n'ai installé que Runtastic Pro et Weather Pro et toutes deux fonctionnent, même si lors du premier lancement elles ont pas mal "tournicoté" avant de s'afficher.


----------



## Vanton (29 Décembre 2015)

Oui moi c'est souvent très (trop) lent mais par contre les app finissent bien par s'ouvrir quand on n'a pas abandonné avant. 

Tu aurais donc tout intérêt à restaurer ta montre


----------



## kimiraikkonen (29 Décembre 2015)

J'ai eu l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple au téléphone hier, elle m'a fait restaurer la montre et toujours pas de solution, les applications tierces ne fonctionnent toujours pas. Par conséquent elle m'a invité à venir en Apple Store afin de l'échanger contre une autre. 
Je ne peux pas m'y rendre avant la 2ème semaine de janvier donc je vous tiendrai au courant du SAV à ce moment là.


----------



## jayjay13 (28 Avril 2016)

kimiraikkonen a dit:


> J'ai eu l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple au téléphone hier, elle m'a fait restaurer la montre et toujours pas de solution, les applications tierces ne fonctionnent toujours pas. Par conséquent elle m'a invité à venir en Apple Store afin de l'échanger contre une autre.
> Je ne peux pas m'y rendre avant la 2ème semaine de janvier donc je vous tiendrai au courant du SAV à ce moment là.



salut,
je viens aux nouvelles pour savoir si tu as trouvé une solution.
j'ai le même problème mais je suis en Nouvelle-Calédonie, donc je ne pourrais pas la faire échanger.
la seule solution que j'ai trouvé > effacer la musique sur mon iPhone (quel rapport??) et là les applis refonctionnent. je synchronise de nouveau ma musique et tout marche mais dès qu'il y a une mise à jour d'appli, le problème resurgit.. je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la montre ou au logiciel..

d'avance merci pour vos retours


----------



## san mel (31 Août 2017)

Bonjour. Je suis egalement en nouvelle caledonie. Et depuis peu je n'arrive plus à ouvrir l'application messenger sur mon apple watch (du jour au lendemain). Je reçois pourtant bien les notification. Avez vous une solution. 
J'ai réinitialisé la montre mais toujours le mm problème.


----------



## Michael003 (31 Août 2017)

Tu arrives à l'ouvrir sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## san mel (31 Août 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Tu arrives à l'ouvrir sur ton iPhone ?


Oui aucun soucis


----------



## whocancatchme (4 Septembre 2017)

La seule solution (oui c'est bizarre mais j'ai trouvé cette solution sur forum US) c'est d'aller dans l'app messenger, réglages --> apple watch et changer un message pré enregistré ou de valider (peu importe) ensuite, ca se relance sur la watch.. ne me demandez pas pourquoi !


----------

